# Gamers in W/ NW Chicago & Burubs - IL



## Rhialto2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

We are small group of mature gamers (mid 30s) seeking a few good gamers in the West or Northwest Chicago and/or suburbs for middle of the road style D&D 3.5 campaign. We are looking for players or even DMs in the same age group and similar dispostion. We have active professional and personal lives but would like to meet gamers interested in committing to new campaign to meet monthly or twice monthly on the weekend with a strong preference for Saturday games. 

Warning: rules-lawyers, uber-geeks, vampires, people who game in costume, the intensely shy, drama queens, those who find it necessary to carry weapons, the “politically correct”, religious nut-jobs, people who believe in magic, the easily shocked or offended, perpetually angry people with impulse control issues, prudes, people who talk to strangers about their characters, and those who do not adhere to generally accepted hygiene practices will NOT fit in with us, so please don’t waste your time. If the foregoing sentence pissed you off, you probably won’t fit in with us. If, however, you thought that sentence was mildy funny and deeply understand why I had to include it, we would love to hear from you. 

If you are interested, please email Rhialto*2007@hotmail.com (remove the asterisk from the email address). Include a little of your background, gaming philosophy and your general location and availability.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Mar 8, 2007)

<<Warning: rules-lawyers, uber-geeks, vampires, people who game in costume, the intensely shy, drama queens, those who find it necessary to carry weapons, the “politically correct”, religious nut-jobs, people who believe in magic, the easily shocked or offended, perpetually angry people with impulse control issues, prudes, people who talk to strangers about their characters, and those who do not adhere to generally accepted hygiene practices will NOT fit in with us, so please don’t waste your time. If the foregoing sentence pissed you off, you probably won’t fit in with us. If, however, you thought that sentence was mildy funny and deeply understand why I had to include it, we would love to hear from you. >>

Well, that puts me out of the running.  

Seriously; Check out meet-up or wizards boards for players. Here is the meet-up sight:

http://dnd.meetup.com/712/boards/


Scott


----------



## Rhialto2007 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bump to the top.  Still looking here.


----------



## logan9a (Mar 22, 2007)

*Ja ja*



			
				Rhialto2007 said:
			
		

> Bump to the top.  Still looking here.





Just in case you miss it on my post,



			
				Rhialto2007 said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190352
> 
> 
> Check out my ad.  Let me know.





I'm past playing D&D - I'm GM'ing something more...um...advanced.  If you're interested, let me know at logan9a@yahoo.com

Logan


----------



## Rhialto2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

logan9a said:
			
		

> Just in case you miss it on my post,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah,  you sound way too cool and mature for us.  Feel free to play your more advanced game.  We will plod along with the other neophytes here in D&D land.


----------



## logan9a (Mar 23, 2007)

Rhialto2007 said:
			
		

> Nah,  you sound way too cool and mature for us.  Feel free to play your more advanced game.  We will plod along with the other neophytes here in D&D land.





Sorry, just tired of dungeon crawls.  Some people would even consider the system more 'basic'.  If you are ever wanting to try something new and different, please feel free to give me an e-mail as I don't get to check this board as often as I should.

Logan


----------



## mythulto (Apr 16, 2009)

*I'm interested.*

Do you still have openings for players? Please let me know and I'll send you a copy of my petty crime history, FBI records, Interpol dossier, an extensive treatise on my religious zealotism, membership ID to the "My Cat is My Dead Grandmother" Meetup group, [lengthy] list of dietary and environmental allergies, and a current photo of me resplendent in my Grima Wormtounge attire.

I'm looking for a group and am prepared to undergo what I can only imagine will be a grueling interview and brutal approval process. 

Looking forward (not without some trepidation).

Jeff


----------



## JoelF (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeff, if you're still looking, I'm looking to recruite players for a Pathfinder RPG (if you're not familiar with it, it's an update to 3.5 that Paizo is publishing) game that I just recently started.  Unfortunately, one of the players had to bail due to a new job.  We play every other Sunday, with our next game in 2 weeks on 5/3.  

I'm running the Paizo adventure path, Curse of the Crimson Throne, so hopefully you haven't played or read through it.

If you're interested, email me at joelf8472@comcast.net


----------



## mythulto (Apr 30, 2009)

JoelF said:


> Jeff, if you're still looking, I'm looking to recruite players for a Pathfinder RPG (if you're not familiar with it, it's an update to 3.5 that Paizo is publishing) game that I just recently started.  Unfortunately, one of the players had to bail due to a new job.  We play every other Sunday, with our next game in 2 weeks on 5/3.
> 
> I'm running the Paizo adventure path, Curse of the Crimson Throne, so hopefully you haven't played or read through it.
> 
> If you're interested, email me at joelf8472@comcast.net




Hi Joel. I'm definitely interested! In fact, I was just now thinking about Pathfinder when it occurred to me I hadn't checked my post here. And voila, there was your reply. I will contact you post-haste.


----------



## Stapes (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you still looking for a player?  I'm a working professional as well, and shower regularly, so hopefully I'll fit in.  Looking to play D&D 4e, Pathfinder, or D&D 1e.  I'm pretty new to gaming, but I've played D&D a few times.  In Arlington Heights area presently.  Thanks.

John


----------

